# Aeropress Funnel use - new to me



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

Hi All,

So I've been using the Aeropress for at least a couple of years and never realised what the black funnel could be used for. My preferred coffee cup is too small for the Aeropress to sit on and so I was brewing into a different container then transferring the coffee across. But a friend told me about using the funnel to brew on, tried it today and it works a charm. You simply place the funnel on the top of a cup (funnel spout down) and the Aeorpress fits into the other end, be sure to hold onto it as it's a little wobbly. I'm sure lots of folks already know about this, but just in case someone out there doesn't, i thought i'd post.

Gareth


----------



## RobDGio (Jun 17, 2020)

I've always used it that way despite never having an issue with the aeropress fitting over the cups I use. Perhaps your issue is very much the intended reason they provide it with one? Glad it worked out well for you

I also use it to hold the filter cap with filter paper over my brewing cup so that I can rinse the paper and pre heat my cup at the same time, discard the water and then brew via inverted method


----------

